# Rain



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice rain we are getting in Jamestown. Not everyone is real happy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The rain was nice, being earlier this spring we were bone dry. One field last year I seeded 180 acres of soybeans, this year, I planted 240 acres of corn. Anyways the rain can stop now. Its been too wet and too cold for too long. On a side note, I have seen more pheasants this year then I have since 2008.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We also have finally gotten some much needed rain. Over 2 inches short of normal for March and April both.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

12 days, 3.8 inches, 2 days 4.2 inches. Too much water!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL.... I can resist saying this...

A farmer is never happy... either not enough rain or too much rain. LOL

But I hope you got all of your planting done and then let it rain once every 7 days. But an inch at a time. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Natures way of saying she is still in control..............................


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> BL.... I can resist saying this...
> 
> A farmer is never happy... either not enough rain or too much rain. LOL
> 
> But I hope you got all of your planting done and then let it rain once every 7 days. But an inch at a time. :beer:


We got all of the wheat and corn done. And 74acres of the 1400 acres of the beans.

I know I am never happy. Too wet, too dry, too hot, too cold.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd like to see what the town folks would say if they paid $150,000 in seed and had to sit and watch the water puddles over it get deeper and deeper. ...
Some day they will understand -but I know today and tomorrow won't be that day.

I did actually have two hunters offer to help this spring during planting! I about fell over! And guess who will get exclusive hunting privileges?.....

Hint-
it won't be the ones who I don't see any other time except during hunting season. ....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

walleyecandy said:


> I'd like to see what the town folks would say if they paid $150,000 in seed and had to sit and watch the water puddles over it get deeper and deeper. ...
> Some day they will understand -but I know today and tomorrow won't be that day.
> 
> I did actually have two hunters offer to help this spring during planting! I about fell over! And guess who will get exclusive hunting privileges?.....
> ...


Seed, fertilizer, chemical, and rent, that $150,000 doesn't go far anymore.

If your offering hunting for farm work, sign me up!
Experience with hoe drills, disk drills, planters, vertical tillage, rollers, sprayers, combines, grain cart, semi. Only will run JD though and GreenStar. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WALLEYE...

I am a small town man and I know how the farmers feel wanting to turn soil and plant. But I couldn't resist saying that to BL... or any farmer for that fact. I tell my friends and clients the same thing and they just all laugh and take it with a grain of salt.

Just like BL said... it is too hot, too cold, too dry, or too wet. LOL

Also I got a joke in an email about a week ago:

Three guys who just retired are down in AZ. After a round of golf they are heading back to their homes and see a sign that reads, "cheapest drinks in AZ... 10 cents a drink!". So they decide to check it out.

They go to the bar and ask the bartender (who is the owner).... so you have the cheapest drinks in AZ. So what are these 10 cent drinks?

Bartender says anything you want is 10 cents.

So they order 3 martinis. The bartend whips them up and says that will be 30 cents. So they pay and are still thinking there is a catch.

So they finish them and order 3 more.... Bartender again says 30 cents.

So finally one of the golfers ask, "why are drinks so cheap"

Bartender says, "well I used to live in NYC and I wanted to always own a bar where I could make the prices as cheap as I want and not worry about making a profit. Well I won the lotto and got $100 million. So I retired and moved down here. I know I will never go through all that money so I opened up this bar and that is why my drinks are priced where they are."

So satisfied with that answer. Another golfer asked what is the deal with those 4 guys who are down at the end of the bar with no drinks in front of them. Bartender says, "Those are retired farmers waiting for happy hour prices." :thumb:

And I got that joke from one of my clients who is a farmer. everyone have a good day.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't get the joke? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I will have to steal that one from you and use it. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At last people taking jokes for what they are. :thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here they plant corn and it rains just right and the sun comes out then 4 days later there are several hundred thousand corn plants poking thru the soil. They plant the soy beans and the same results, life is so good. They plant the navy beans and the sky's opens and we get 5 inches of rain, hills sides of corn and beans wash down into the low places which have so much water for so many days that corn and beans drown. Well only a 1/3 of the years crop was lost then a freak frost rolls around at the end of July wipes out the total corn crop and a lot of the beans.

Fill out all the paper work for the ELPA folks and wait and wait. about starving to death and still wait, Find a small part time job during the night so you can at least eat. Pay enough you can get a extension on the spring crop loan. Wheat all got planted a bit early since all the corn crop was lost then hunting season come around. City people come and drive on the wet wheat field, digging ruts get stuck and dig even dipper ruts. But hey they sure had a good time and found out those 33" tall tires rob a lot of HP.

My last ELPA filing is over two years old and still haven't seen a cent yet, The local office has no idea either.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alley, I remember the first year we planted flax back in the 1950's. What a crop. We thought this is the year we are getting out of debt. We had never heard of flax rust.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There are some good things I remember of the farm crops. One year we had rain just about every day all thru April and May. Dad wanted to plant Oats because we had dairy cattle and that with corn made some dandy grain. 
so any way after days of rain dad says can't wait any longer so went out and rilled the seed oats in. Ya the field had some gawd aful ruts when we combined but it did shake the bin down real well when harvesting. We had so many oats we filled our grainery we filled bins dad made on one side of the barn dad rented storage at farms where the farmers had no oats.

That was one good year for oats.

 Al


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll add some insights from down here in the Nebraska panhandle for those interested. The first three months of the year were dry and very warm. In March we had probably 10 days over 70 and three days over 80! A light switch turned on April 1st and we've now had over 12 inches of moisture since then at my place. There is no where for the water to go. It snows in May fairly often in the panhandle but we got more snow yesterday and overnight. Pretty late overall for out here. They are also calling for another 2-3 inches of rain in the next five days and the pattern doesn't look to change. I would guess the corn crop is 60-70% completed but I know some guys that aren't even 50% done. A lot of sugar beets had to be replanted due to the snow storm and freeze back on Mother's Day weekend. There is a lot of freeze damage to the wheat from that storm also. The wheat in the next county to the east wasn't very good to begin with due to a lot of winter kill but a lot of it was in the boot and some was starting to head when that storm hit. I don't think it got below 32 though last night over that way. Our wheat here looked fabulous 4 weeks ago. It now looks really ratty and uneven. I think it was a combination of freeze damage and hail damage from severe storms last Friday. Hopefully it comes out of it. Dry beans and millet still have a couple weeks to go until they are planted. Anyway, I enjoy reading rain and crop reports from other areas, good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was talking to one of my friends at Bible study this morning. In the last week he has had nine inches of rain. He showed me a picture of his corn field and I told him he should put in a dock there has to be walleye there. His hill tops are dry, but he can't get to them to plant them. I don't think he will get more than 25% of his farm in this year. We pay for soil conservation, we pay for crop support, but we don't pay for water conservation. We could get some money to farmers who are flooded out if we could justify paying for water held on land to lessen flooding down stream. Conservation is a win for farmers, a win for animals, a win for city folks, and cheaper than damages for the taxpayer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I was talking to one of my friends at Bible study this morning. In the last week he has had nine inches of rain. He showed me a picture of his corn field and I told him he should put in a dock there has to be walleye there. His hill tops are dry, but he can't get to them to plant them. I don't think he will get more than 25% of his farm in this year. We pay for soil conservation, we pay for crop support, but we don't pay for water conservation. We could get some money to farmers who are flooded out if we could justify paying for water held on land to lessen flooding down stream. Conservation is a win for farmers, a win for animals, a win for city folks, and cheaper than damages for the taxpayer.


He will get it in. North and West of town, guys are getting itchy, South and East of town, guys were out scratching around. If we don't get any rain this weekend, we will be in the field by the middle of the week. Doesn't take long with a 40 foot drill and 40 foot planter. Still hoping to no till the beans in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL,

Out of curiosity. How many acres on average can you (or a typical farmer) plant in a day? I know it depends on the type of equipment used.... 40 row vs 24 row vs 16 row. But just kind of curious is all. When I was helping with farmers it was helping milk. So I never got into the planting side of things.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

40 foot planter and 40 foot drill a guy can average around 23-30 acres an hour. 60 foot how drill is around 42-48 acres an hour. I never have ran a 90 planter, but I would imagine that that would be around that 70 acres an hour.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So average farmer (not the big guys)..... Roughly 160 acres a day. If they are working 8 hour days. Again weather permitting, no equipment issues, etc. :beer:

Hope you get it all in and have a great growing season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: A farmer working 8 hours a day at planting time. Is there even such a thing?
I remember having my mom bring me out a thermos of coffee and a snack at 3:00 AM at planting time.
Planters in this area are not much over 20 footers due to the number of 20 acre fields being rented. About 60 miles north in the Saginaw Valley you can see some of the bigger stuff.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Typically, 150 acres is average, 180 is good, and my personal best was 225 and I shut down at midnight. What is an 8 hour work day? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What is an 8 hour work day?


You can't do math without a number. It could have been six or it could have been 18, but people relate to eight.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> What is an 8 hour work day?


I understand....and is true... During Planting and Harvest. Most Farmers are on 14 hour days.... with no over time. :beer:


----------



## Terry123 (Jan 12, 2015)

I love raining season but not too much rain  
I enjoyed rain when i was with my family at Georgia Vacation Rentals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BL I don't think my friend is going to get his crop on 2/3 of his land. Some of the water that separates him from his fields is four feet deep. I wonder how much drainage is coming into his? I think he will end up selling some of the farm to stay afloat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That sounds strange. I would say he needs to address some draining issues.


----------

